# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Επικασσιτέρωση με εμβάπτιση

## mtzag

Μια συνταγη που βρηκα για να φτιαξετε ενα διαλυμα για επικασσιτερωση σχετικα φτηνα σε σχεση με τα ετοιμα που πουλανε πανακριβα και δεν ειναι κατι πολυ διαφορετικο.

 Deionized water
Stannous sulphate 5-8 g/ l
Thiourea [CS (NH2)2] 70-80 gms / l (super τοξικο προσοχη διαβαστε το msds)
Sulphuric acid 10-15 ml/l (94% επισης τοξικο δεν βαζουμε ποτε νερο σε H2SO4 αλλα H2SO4 σε νερο γιατι κανει εξωθερμη αντιδραση και ανεβαινει πολυ γρηγορα η θερμοκρασια)
Bath working temp. 30 °C
Βουτηγμα 5 με 20 λεπτα

και μια αλλη συνταγη με SnCl2 αντι SnSO4

Stannous chloride 3.8 g/L,
 Thiourea 49.5 g/L,
 Sulfuric acid 12 ml/L,
 temperature 26-48 °C


Τα υλικα ειναι φτηνα και σχετικα ευκολο να τα βρεις τα εχει και στο ebay σε τσιμπημενες ομως τιμες

----------


## sotron1

Τα υλικά δεν είναι τα ίδια με αυτό ; που είναι έτοιμο και κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά.

http://www.acdcshop.gr/chemicalagent...0g-p-7613.html

----------


## leosedf

Η θειουρία δεν είναι και τόσο τοξική έχω δυο σακούλες.
Να δούμε ποιος θα σου πουλήσει 94% θειικό οξύ μιας και μόνο με τιμολόγιο παίζει λόγω του ότι απαγορεύεται. (εκτός αν είναι απατεώνας)

Έχουμε ξανά συζητήσει για τα συγκεκριμένα χημικά.

----------


## Ninetie

Το θειϊκό οξύ είναι σίγουρο ότι το θέλουμε σε 94% (!!!) συγκέντρωση; Είναι απίστευτα πυκνό διάλυμα. Καίει σχεδόν τα πάντα που θα ακουμπήσει. Υφάσματα, χαρτιά, *χέρια*, όπου στάξει καταστρέφει ακαριαία.

----------


## valis

Συμπυκνωση θειικου γινεται με βράσιμο για να εξατμιστεί το νερο. πιο αποδοτικο είναι να γινει σε κενό

----------


## mtzag

Επειδη αυτα διαλυονται σε νερο μπορεις να βαλεις και H2SΟ4 απο υγρα μπαταριας που εχει χαμηλοτερη συγκεντρωση αλλα ετσι θα βαλεις ποιο πολυ.
Τωρα ανετα σου πουλανε H2SO4 δεν ισχυουνε αυτα για απαγορευσεις μαλιστα εμενα μου χαρισανε 94% μια ποσοτητα.
Αμα πληρωνεις παιρνεις οτι θελεις δεν χρειαζετε αδειες αν και στη συγκεκριμενη περιτπωση δεν χρειαζεται πυκνο.
Σε καταστημα χημικων ρωτησα για διαφορα χημικα και τα εχουνε ολα δεν θελουνε αδεια αλλα εχουνε τσιμπιμενες τιμες λογω των τιμων που αγοραζουνε απο τον προμηθευτη τους
(παιζουνε με 15-20% κερδος απο την διεθνη τιμη στο internet του προμηθευτη).

----------


## leosedf

ΟΚ για να το λες εσύ έτσι θα είναι. Τι άδειες και μλκιες τώρα.

Σοβαρά τώρα προτείνεις σε ανοιχτό φόρουμ σε κόσμο να πάει να προμηθευτεί 94-96% οξύ είτε με νόμιμο είτε με παράνομο τρόπο?
Έχεις χειριστεί ποτέ τέτοια οξέα? Είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι αυτοί που προτείνεις μπορούν να το διαχειριστούν? ΕΧΟΥΝ μέτρα προστασίας? Και δε μιλάμε μόνο για γάντια και γυαλιά, χρειάζεται και μάσκα με φίλτρα για τους ατμούς του γιατί δε θέλεις να μάθεις τι κάνει στα πνευμόνια.
Άσχετο αν εσύ μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς.

----------


## mtzag

ναι εχω χειριστει αλλα δεν απαραιτητο το 94% μπορεις να βαλεις και με πολυ χαμηλοτερη συγκεντρωση αλλα θα πρεπει
να βαλεις αναλογικα μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα. Και το 20% κανει αλλα θα πρεπει να βαλεις 4.7 φορες μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα.
Για την αδεια ρωτησα αν πρεπει να εχω καποια ειδικη αδεια για να μου δωσουνε μου ειπανε δεν χρειαζετε.
Το ξερω οτι η νομοθεσια λεει οτι χρειαζετε αδεια αλλα στην πραξη κανεις που κανει εμποριο δεν την τηρει.
Τη θειουρια ποσο την πηρες απο εδω ?

----------


## mtzag

> Τα υλικά δεν είναι τα ίδια με αυτό ; που είναι έτοιμο και κάνει για αυτή την δουλειά.
> 
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/chemicalagent...0g-p-7613.html



Η συνταγη για το seno πρεπει να ειναι αυτη (με sulfamic acid αντι sulfuric acid)

0.5g Stannous Chloride
2.0g Thiourea
3.0g Sulfamic Acid
100.0 mL Distilled water

Το seno ειναι ακριβο 22 ευρω το λιτρο αμα το φτιαξεις με αυτα τα χρηματα κανεις 15 λιτρα.

----------


## sotron1

> Η συνταγη για το seno πρεπει να ειναι αυτη (με sulfamic acid αντι sulfuric acid)
> 
> 0.5g Stannous Chloride
> 2.0g Thiourea
> 3.0g Sulfamic Acid
> 100.0 mL Distilled water
> 
> Το seno ειναι ακριβο 22 ευρω το λιτρο αμα το φτιαξεις με αυτα τα χρηματα κανεις 15 λιτρα.




Αυτά τα βρίσκεις εύκολα εδώ;

----------


## leosedf

Stannous choride μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και στις δυο περιπτώσεις.
Αυτό με το σουλφαμικό είναι πιο ασφαλές.
Όλα μπορούν να βρεθούν σε καταστήματα χημικών.

----------


## sotron1

:W00t:     Αυτή είναι η τιμή του;  


http://www.abio.gr/index.asp?action=...,52,25,172,172

----------


## Ninetie

Ναι, για 1 κιλό θειουρία. Αν σκοπεύεις να στήσεις εργοστάσιο παραγωγής διαλυμάτων εμβάπτισης θα σου χρειαστεί.  :Tongue2:  Για οικιακή χρήση θέλεις κάτι λίγα γραμμάρια, δηλαδή, κάτι λίγα ευρώ.

----------


## leosedf

Είναι λίγο υπερβολική η τιμή όπως και να χει. Σε κατάστημα χημικών ΟΧΙ σε αρτίστες κλπ.

----------


## sotron1

Εάν μου πείτε τις ελληνικές ονομασίες, θα το ψάξω καλά το θέμα.

----------


## Ninetie

Βεβαίως! Διχλωρίδιο του κασσίτερου (tin(II) chloride), θειουρία (thiourea) και σουλφαμικό οξύ (sulfamic acid).

----------


## sotron1

> Βεβαίως! Διχλωρίδιο του κασσίτερου (tin(II) chloride), θειουρία (thiourea) και σουλφαμικό οξύ (sulfamic acid).



 :Smile:   Αύριο – μεθαύριο θα πάω σε ένα κεντρικό εδώ στον Πειραιά, Καλογερόπουλος λέγετε εάν το θυμάμαι καλά. Μαθαίνω και σας ενημερώνω.

----------


## Ninetie

Είσαι πρώτος!  :Biggrin:  Τον Καλογερόπουλο τον ξέρω κι εγώ, απ' αυτόν προμηθευόμουν χλωροφόρμιο κάποτε που έκανα κατασκευές με plexiglass.

----------


## mtzag

Οι τιμες σε μαγαζια χημικων αμα ειναι αντιπρωσοποι ονομαστων βιομηχανιων  χημικων πχ merck / sigma aldrich ειναι +20% απο αυτες που εχουνε οι  ιστοσελιδες των βιομηχανιων.
Οι τιμες απο αυτες τις εταιριες ειναι φωτια. Εχουνε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο κερδους.
Η  τιμη αυτη για 1kg θειουρια ειναι εξωπραγματικη οταν στο ebay κανει τοσο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/THIOUREA-750...-/201164056265
Βεβαια  και η τιμη του ebay ειναι ακριβη καθως αν ψαξεις λιγο καλυτερα σε  μαγαζια με χημικα που εχουνε πολλους προμηθευτες να το βρειτε και ποιο  χαμηλα απο το ebay.
Ας πουμε εμενα ενας αντιπρόσωπος απο ονομαστη  εταιρια γυρευε 250 ευρω για 100ml >90% fuming nitric acid και 50 ευρω  για 100ml > 94 % sulfuric acid.
Ετσι πηγα σε ενα γνωστο-γνωστου  που εχει εργαστηριο χημικων και μου εδωσε 1+ λιτρο sulfuric acid >  94% τζαμπα και αν ηθελα περισσοτερο μου εφερνε σε χωμα τιμη οπως και με  το nitric acid
καμμια σχεση οι τιμες τις "πιατσας" με αυτες απο τις μεγαλες εταιριες πεφτει πολυ αισχοκερδια στα χημικα.

Απο το ebay εχει SnCl2 και θειουρια σχετικα φτηνα (αμα εισαι αθηνα σιγουρα θα τα βρεις φτηνοτερα με λιγο ψαξιμο)
οσο για το θειικο οξυ κανει και το αραιο απο υγρα μπαταριας αλλα πρεπει να βαλεις ποιο μεγαλη ποσοτητα.


Τα χημικα πριν να τα πλησιασεις η να χειριστεις πρεπει να διαβασεις το msds (matterial safety datasheet) τους.
*Ποτε δεν ριχνουμε νερο σε θειικο οξυ* ειναι τρομερα επικυνδινο μονο το οξυ σε νερο και λιγο λιγο γιατι κανει εξωθερμη αντιδραση ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια κανει εκρηξη και τρωμε  στα μουτρα το οξυ με ολεθριες επιπτωσεις.

----------


## leosedf

Μεγάλο ποσοστό κέρδους? Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει analytical grade.
Αυτά της βιομηχανίας η στο ebay είναι technical grade και πολύ απλά δεν είναι καθαρά, συνήθως υπάρχουν και άλλα στοιχεία μέσα που μπορεί να επηρεάσουν τις αντιδράσεις (αν αντιδράσει το οξύ με κανένα filler θα γελάσουμε) . Μόνο ποντικοκούραδα που δεν έχουν αφού προορίζονται για μεγάλες ποσότητες και χαμηλή τιμή.
Οπότε μάθε πρώτα γιατί έχουν μεγάλο κόστος. Προφανώς το φιλαράκι σου εκεί που τα παίρνεις δε σε καρφώνει απλά, γιατί το νιτρικό fuming χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε εκρηκτικά, οπότε περιμένεις να σε έχει στη μπούκα η αντιτρομοκρατική, τουλάχιστον στα καταστήματα στις πόλεις και στο ebay.

Στη χώρα του Καλογεράκη όσο θέλεις βρόντα.

----------


## mtzag

Τι ειναι αυτα που λες ? Η αληθεια ειναι οτι με ρωτησανε και οι 2 και ο γνωστος-γνωστου και ο αντιπρωσοπος της εταιριας χημικων
τι τα θελω και τους ειπα οτι το nitric το θελω για να βγαζω τον πολυεστερα απο τα chip και το sulfuric για ανοδιωση αλουμινιου που οντως γι αυτο τα θελω.
Το θειικο οξυ που εδωσε τζαμπα δεν ειναι βιομηχανικο ειναι ονομαστη εταιρια γερμανικη και μεγαλης συγκεντρωσης πανω απο 94% στη γνησια συσκευασια (οχι χυμα).
Επισης ρωτησα τον αντιπρωσοπο(δεν με ξερει δεν τον ξερω) αν χρειαζετε καποια αδεια αν ειναι παρανανομα κτλπ και μου ειπε οχι παιρνω κανονικα.
Το μονο προβλημα ειτανε η τιμη που ειτανε παρακριβα και γι αυτο δεν αγορασα.

πχ δες εδω τι ειναι η αισχοκερδια (οι 2 αυτες εταιριες εχουνε αντιπρωσοπους εδω αλλα εχουνε θεαματικη διαφορα στην τιμη για το ιδιο πραμα)
149.5 ευρω 1L
http://mastersearch.chemexper.com/ch...om&language=el

812 ευρω 0.5L
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/...g=en&region=GR

----------


## valis

Σύμφωνα με τις νέες οδηγίες της ΕΕ ισχύουν τα εξής:





> 1. Ουσίες που δεν διατίθενται στα μέλη του ευρέος κοινού υπό καθαρή μορφή ή σε μείγματα ή σε ουσίες που τις περιέχουν, εκτός εάν η συγκέντρωσή τους είναι ίση ή μικρότερη με τις ακόλουθες τιμές ορίου
> 
> Υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου 12 % κατά βάρος
> Νιτρομεθάνιο 30 % κατά βάρος
> Νιτρικό οξύ 3 % κατά βάρος
> Χλωρικό κάλιο 40 % κατά βάρος
> Υπερχλωρικό κάλιο 40 % κατά βάρος
> Χλωρικό νάτριο 40 % κατά βάρος
> Υπερχλωρικό νάτριο 40 % κατά βάρος







> 2. Ουσίες υπό καθαρή μορφή ή σε μείγματα ή σε ουσίες για τις οποίες αναφέρονται οι ύποπτες συναλλαγές:
> 
> Εξαμίνη, Θειικό οξύ, Ακετόνη, Νιτρικό κάλιο, Νιτρικό νάτριο, Νιτρικό ασβέστιο, Νιτρικό άλας ασβέστιο-αμμωνίου Νιτρικό αμμώνιο σε συγκέντρωση αζώτου 16 % κατά βάρος ή υψηλότερη σε σχέση με το νιτρικό αμμώνιο



Αν κάποιος θέλει να αποκτήσει για δική του χρήση τις ενώσεις της παραγράφου 1 ισχύουν τα εξής





> 3. Κάθε κράτος μέλος που εκδίδει άδειες για τα μέλη του ευρέος κοινού που έχουν έννομο συμφέρον να αποκτούν, να εισάγουν, να έχουν στην κατοχή τους ή να χρησιμοποιούν πρόδρομες ουσίες εκρηκτικών υλών υπό περιορισμούς θεσπίζει κανόνες για τη χορήγηση της άδειας που προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 4 παράγραφοι 2 και 6. Κατά την εξέταση αιτήματος χορήγησης άδειας, η αρμόδια αρχή του κράτους μέλους συνυπολογίζει όλες τις σχετικές παραμέτρους και, ειδικότερα, τη νομιμότητα της προοριζόμενης χρήσης της ουσίας. Εάν υπάρχουν βάσιμοι λόγοι που θέτουν υπό αμφισβήτηση τη νομιμότητα της προοριζόμενης χρήσης ή την πρόθεση του χρήστη να τη χρησιμοποιήσει για νόμιμο σκοπό, η άδεια δεν χορηγείται.

----------


## mtzag

Αυτο ειναι οδηγια οχι νομος αλλα και νομος να υπαρχει πολυ απλα δεν τηρειτε.
Αμα θελει καποιος να κανει εκρηκτικα σιγα μην παει να αγορασει πανακριβα χημικα στα αγροτικα τα πουλανε με τσουβαλια τα νιτρικα λιπασματα πολυ φτηνα.

----------


## valis

Τα 2 βασικα συστατικα είναι το νιτρικο οξύ και το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου για τα εκρηκτικά και όχι μονο.
Αν διαβάσεις την οδηγία θα δεις οτι δεν απαγορευονται απλα θελει αδεια για να τα παρει ιδιώτης.
Στην αγγλία η διαδικασία είναι απλή δες το link παρ όλου που εχει γινει σοβαρή τρομοκρατική ενέργεια

----------


## leosedf

> Αυτο ειναι οδηγια οχι νομος αλλα και νομος να υπαρχει πολυ απλα δεν τηρειτε.
> Αμα θελει καποιος να κανει εκρηκτικα σιγα μην παει να αγορασει πανακριβα χημικα στα αγροτικα τα πουλανε με τσουβαλια τα νιτρικα λιπασματα πολυ φτηνα.



Με τέτοια επιπολαιότητα τελικά τελείωσες κάτι από αυτά που φτιάχνεις?
Και πυροκροτητές με τι θα κάνει με λιπάσματα?
Δεν είναι μόνο τα εκρηκτικά και σε παρασκευή ναρκωτικών ουσιών χρησιμοποιούνται. Το φιλαράκι μπορεί να στα δίνει τζάμπα αλλά μιας και τα λες σε ανοιχτό φόρουμ δεν αποκλείεται να σε σταμπάρουν. Οπότε προσοχή τι λέμε και τι προτείνουμε.

----------


## valis

> Δεν είναι μόνο τα εκρηκτικά και σε παρασκευή ναρκωτικών ουσιών χρησιμοποιούνται.



Τοτε είναι που σε μπαγλαρώνουν στα σίγουρα

----------


## sotron1

> Βεβαίως! Διχλωρίδιο του κασσίτερου (tin(II) chloride), θειουρία (thiourea) και σουλφαμικό οξύ (sulfamic acid).




 :Sad:                     Λοιπόν πήγα σήμερα Καλογερόπουλο. Τζίφος η δουλειά.
                       Διχλωρίδιο του κασσίτερου (tin(II) chloride).  Δεν υπάρχει.
                        θειουρία (thiourea).   Δεν υπάρχει.
                        σουλφαμικό οξύ.      3.5 ευρώ το κιλό.

----------


## mtzag

Παρε τα απο εδω
100G http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stannous-Chl...-/281421240947

250G http://www.ebay.com/itm/THIOUREA-250...-/201164056271
750G http://www.ebay.com/itm/THIOUREA-750...-/201164056265

Αθηνα εχει εδω http://www.kaplanoglou.gr/greek2/pro...roducts_01.htm  (δεν ξερω τιμες)
Η συνταγη με το σουλφαμικο οξυ ειναι απο εδω http://www.voodooengineering.com/ind...ting-solutiion

----------


## valis

Μου φαινεται να βγαινει ακριβο απο ebay κυριως λογω μεταφορικων

----------


## chip

Στα χημικά υπάρχουν μεγάλες αποκλήσεις τιμών ανάλογα με την καθαρότητα και τις ξένες ουσίες....
Δηλαδή οι χημικές ενώσεις παράγονται με αντιδράσεις άλλων χημικών και στο τελικό προϊόν υπάρχουν κατάλοιπα που δεν είναι επιθυμητά. Ανάλογα με τα κατάλοιπα αλλάζει η τιμή. Φυσικά εσένα δεν σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο... αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει οτι είναι απαταιώνας αυτός που πουλάει κάτι πολύ ακριβότερο από κάποιον άλλο, όταν μιλάμε για χημικά με διαφορετική καθαρότητα/ ξένες ουσίες. Απλά απευθύνεται σε άλλο αγοραστικό κοινό... όπως χημικές ή φαρμακευτικές βιομηχανίες....

Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι πριν 15+ χρόνια στο πανεπιστήμιο είχα δει βεβαίωση από το πανεπιστήμιο για να τη δώσουν στο τοπικό κατάστημα ώστε να αγοράσουν καποιο χημικό.... (δε θυμάμαι ποιο οξύ ήταν ή θειικό ή νιτρικό ή φωσφορικό ήταν)... και μας είχαν πει οτι χωρίς αυτή δεν δίνει το κατάστημα τέτοια χημικά!

----------


## georgegr

http://www.kaplanoglou.gr/greek2/pro...roducts_01.htm

Μόνο μεγάλες ποσότητες (εκτός αν άλλαξε πολιτική στο εξάμηνο).
Με επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ και σφραγίδα συμπληρώνεις δήλωση για κάθε επικίνδυνο χημικό την πρώτη φορά που αγοράζεις και την έχουν στο αρχείο τους.

----------


## NOE

Από Θεσσαλονίκη κανα μαγαζί ρε παιδιά ? Εγώ ξέρω μόνο τον Δίγκα αλλά η ποικιλία του στα χημικά έχει γίνει μικρή και οι τιμές μεγάλες,

----------


## alefgr

Επίσης για όσους τους βολεύει το κέντρο της Αθήνας υπάρχει και ο Manis Chemicals στην Γερανίου που έχει απ’ότι είδα τα πάντα. Μάλιστα τα περισσότερα χημικά τα έχει σε δύο κατηγορίες. Για βιομηχανική χρήση και εργαστηριακή χρήση, με την δεύτερη κατηγορία σαφώς να είναι πολύ πιο ακριβή από την πρώτη.

Πάντως και εγώ που πήρα απ’αυτόν θειικό οξύ, δεν μού ζήτησε κάποια ειδική άδεια...

----------


## mtzag

Η διαφορα στην τιμη μεταξυ χημικων διαφορετικης καθαροτητας και χρησης ειναι αυτονοητη.
Στην αγορα ομως ιδιας καθαροτητρας χημικα απο διαφορετικες εταιριες εχουνε μεγαλες αποκλισεις τιμων πχ η merck ειναι συστηματικα ποιο φτηνη σχεδον σε ολα τα ηδη απο την sigma.
Τωρα για την χρηση που το θελουμε κανουνε τα χημικα βιομηχανικης χρησης τα φτηνα.
Προφανως υπαρχει καποια νομοθεσια αλλα γενικα κανεις δεν θα σου ζητησει αδειες κτλπ εκτος λιγων εξαιρεσεων.
Πχ απο το φαρμακειο πηρα για την αποχαλκωση πλακετων περιντρολ 50% (ειναι στη λιστα) χωρις να με ρωτησει καν τι θα το κανω και ετσι ειναι στα περισσότερα μαγαζια.

----------


## mtzag

Εφτιαξα τελικα αυτη τη συνταγη με φτηνα χημικα που αγορασα απο πολωνια
Stannous chloride 3.8 g/L,
 Thiourea 49.5 g/L,
 Sulfuric acid 12 ml/L,
 temperature 26-48 °C

Κανει δουλεια αλλα αμα το αφησεις πολυ ωρα (πανω απο 3 λεπτα) δεν βγαινει γυαλιστερο αλλα ποιο σκουρο βεβαια αμα το τριψεις λιγο με gif γυαλιζει και γινετε τζαμι.
Το δυσκολο της συνταγης που θελει προσοχη ειναι ο χειρισμος της θειουριας που ειναι πολυ τοξικη θελει οπωσδηποτε γαντια και μασκα στο προσωπο.

Θελει κατι ακομα η συνταγη για να τα βγαζει γυαλιστερα διαβασα κατι για οξαλικο οξυ αλλα δεν ξερω σε τι ποσοστο να το βαλω.

----------


## NOE

πόσο πήγε το μαλί ? συμφέρει να το κάνεις μόνος σου από το να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο ? 

είσαι σίγουρος ότι η θειουρία είναι τόσο τοξική ?

----------


## mtzag

Γυρω στα 25 ευρω τα 20λιτρα(μπορει να παει και ποιο λιγο αν βρεις βιομηχανικα χημικα απο εδω). Με 25 παιρνεις ετοιμο μονο 1 λιτρο.
Συμφερει να το φτιαξεις αν μπορεις να χειριστεις τα χημικα και δεν δηλητηριαστεις.
Ναι ειναι τοξικη η θειουρια εχει LethalDose50 125mg/kg απο το στομα στα ποντικια.
Μετα που θα την αραιωσεις δεν ειναι τοσο τοξικη.
Το H2SO4 ειναι μονο 1.2% περιεκτικοτητα στο διαλυμα ειναι πολυ αραιο.

Το καλο ειναι οτι η επικασιτερωση ειναι αψογη χωρις εξογκωματα οπως το enig το κακο ειναι οτι το στρωμα του κασσίτερου ειναι πολυ λεπτο αρα προσφερει προστασια απο την οξειδωση
για περιορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα αμα ειναι σε ζορικες συνθηκες.

----------


## sotron1

Για να αποφύγουμε τα χημικά, δεν συμφέρει η πράσινη μάσκα προστασίας;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dry-Film-Sol...item233d823528

http://www.rembrandtlights.com/shop/...k_resist_green

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dry-film-sol...item3f3c41fbc9



Εδώ είναι πώς γίνεται.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0Syj4awcc8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHDI18pIv68

----------


## mtzag

Αυτη η μασκα δεν ειναι καλη.
Η καλη ειναι liquid photoimageable mask το θεμα ειναι που θα την βρεις σε μικρη ποσοτητα και λογικη τιμη.

Η επικασιτερωση ειναι κυριως για τα pads παρα για αντικατασταση της solder mask.
Με μια τετοια περιπου τετοια διαδικασια κανεις και την τεχνικη enig (electroless nickel imersion gold) για τα pads αλλα ειναι ποιο ακριβα τα χημικα.

----------


## Ninetie

Για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του pcb συμφέρει, αλλά και πάλι τα pads πως θα τα προστατεύσεις; Πάλι θέλεις επικασσιτέρωση, απλά για μικρότερη επιφάνεια.

----------


## gethag

> Για να αποφύγουμε τα χημικά, δεν συμφέρει η πράσινη μάσκα προστασίας;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dry-Film-Sol...item233d823528
> 
> http://www.rembrandtlights.com/shop/...k_resist_green
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dry-film-sol...item3f3c41fbc9
> 
> 
> ...





Νομίζω ότι για solder mask πιο πολύ συμφέρει αυτό. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-bjbF8USHc

----------


## mtzag

Την εχω δοκιμασει δεν κανει για πλακετες μονο για επιδιορθωσεις κανει ειναι uv curable απλη δεν ειναι liquid photoimageable.
Η καλη solder mask ειναι η liquid photoimageable.

----------


## gethag

Νέες πληροφορίες :  _Εδώ_ σελίδα 10. Και _εδώ_ σελίδα 21 (conclusion).

----------


## NOE

> Την εχω δοκιμασει δεν κανει για πλακετες μονο για επιδιορθωσεις κανει ειναι uv curable απλη δεν ειναι liquid photoimageable.
> Η καλη solder mask ειναι η liquid photoimageable.



έχω πάρει από τη παραπάνω solder paste αλλά δεν την έχω εφαρμόσει στη πράξη, τι προβλήματα παρουσιάζει και λες ότι δεν είναι καλή ? και δεν κάνει για πλακέτες τότε ποια η χρησιμότητα της ?

----------


## mtzag

Οτι δεν ξερενετε για να μπει πανω η διαφανεια και δεν διαλυεται σωστα απο τα σημεια που δεν εχουνε εκτεθει στο UV.
Ειναι αχρηστη για την δουλεια που τη θελουμε κανει ομως αμα ξυσεις απο καπου την solder mask και θες μετα να κανεις μπαλωμα.

----------


## gethag

> Οτι δεν ξερενετε για να μπει πανω η διαφανεια και δεν διαλυεται σωστα απο τα σημεια που δεν εχουνε εκτεθει στο UV.
> Ειναι αχρηστη για την δουλεια που τη θελουμε κανει ομως αμα ξυσεις απο καπου την solder mask και θες μετα να κανεις μπαλωμα.



Πάντως αν δεις το βίντεο που έβαλα μέχρι το τέλος, παρόλο που είναι ενδεικτικό της διαδικασίας και δεν είναι τέλειο ξεπερνά και τα δύο προβλήματα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## mtzag

Ναι τα ξεπερνα με μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια και το αποτελεσμα απεχει μακραν απο τις κανονικες πλακετες.
Δεν κανει σου λεω μην ασχολεισε αν θες πραγματικα καλη solder mask δες εδω
http://www.kuangshun.com/English/pro...18&bigclass=75
http://www.kuangshun.com/English/pro...21&bigclass=71
Το θεμα ειναι πως θα παρουμε απο αυτη μικρη ποσοτητα.

Αυτη στο video ειναι σαν αυτη και κανει μονο για την μεθοδο silk screen που δεν βγαζει λεπτομερια
http://www.kuangshun.com/English/pro...20&bigclass=77

----------


## Ninetie

Έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο εφαρμογής. Έχω δει ότι στη βιομηχανία τη solder mask την "ψεκάζουν", δε την απλώνουν με πιστωτικές κάρτες πάνω από ζελατίνες (obviously!). Οπότε εάν την εφαρμόσουμε με αερογράφο (ή έστω πιστόλι βαφής) ίσως τα αποτελέσματα μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## mtzag

Μα ο λογος που δεν την ψεκαζει και την βαζει με καρτα ειναι για να λυσει το προβλημα που εχει και δεν ξερενετε για να βαλεις την διαφανεια απο πανω.
Ετσι βαζει ενδιαμεση ζελατινα και προσπαθει να την απλωσει με καρτα.
Με ψεκασμα βαζουνε τις liquid photoimageable solder masks τις uv curable μονο με silk screen σε πλακετες που δεν θελουνε λεπτομερεια

----------


## gethag

> Εφτιαξα τελικα αυτη τη συνταγη με φτηνα χημικα που αγορασα απο πολωνια
> Stannous chloride 3.8 g/L,
>  Thiourea 49.5 g/L,
>  Sulfuric acid 12 ml/L,
>  temperature 26-48 °C
> 
> Κανει δουλεια αλλα αμα το αφησεις πολυ ωρα (πανω απο 3 λεπτα) δεν βγαινει γυαλιστερο αλλα ποιο σκουρο βεβαια αμα το τριψεις λιγο με gif γυαλιζει και γινετε τζαμι.
> Το δυσκολο της συνταγης που θελει προσοχη ειναι ο χειρισμος της θειουριας που ειναι πολυ τοξικη θελει οπωσδηποτε γαντια και μασκα στο προσωπο.
> 
> Θελει κατι ακομα η συνταγη για να τα βγαζει γυαλιστερα διαβασα κατι για οξαλικο οξυ αλλα δεν ξερω σε τι ποσοστο να το βαλω.




Μπορείς να δώσεις links από που πήρες τα χημικά; 
Τουλάχιστον για τον χλωριούχο κασσίτερο.

----------


## NOE

θα με ενδιέφερε κ εμένα, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ψάχνω καταστήματα χημικών στη Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά και αλλού..

----------


## leosedf

Θεσσαλονίκη θα πας στο Δίγκα μέσα στο καπάνι, από ερμού μπαίνεις μέσα περνάς τα ψαράδικα και στο πρώτο στενό αριστερά, το πρώτο μαγαζί (έχει και δεύτερο με το ίδιο όνομα δίπλα, όχι σε εκείνον) στα δεξιά.

Μετά υπάρχει παπάφη, γαμβέττα 7 η 11 ο Αναστάσιος Μπιμπλής αλλά θα στον πιάσει καλά.

Υπάρχει και ο μπαρμπίτσας κάπου φράγκων στα στενάκια αλλά τελευταία δεν τον βρίσκω και έχει συνήθως συγκεκριμένα χημικά.

----------

NOE (03-10-14)

----------


## gethag

> θα με ενδιέφερε κ εμένα, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ψάχνω καταστήματα χημικών στη Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά και αλλού..



Ψάχνοντας για χλωριούχο κασσίτερο στο google βρήκα μόνο αυτό το μαγαζί στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν πουλάει μικρές ποσότητες.

----------


## Panoss

> Εφτιαξα τελικα αυτη τη συνταγη με φτηνα χημικα που αγορασα απο πολωνια
> Stannous chloride 3.8 g/L,
>  Thiourea 49.5 g/L,
>  Sulfuric acid 12 ml/L,
>  temperature 26-48 °C
> 
> Κανει δουλεια αλλα αμα το αφησεις πολυ ωρα (πανω απο 3 λεπτα) δεν βγαινει γυαλιστερο αλλα ποιο σκουρο βεβαια αμα το τριψεις λιγο με gif γυαλιζει και γινετε τζαμι.
> Το δυσκολο της συνταγης που θελει προσοχη ειναι ο χειρισμος της θειουριας που ειναι πολυ τοξικη θελει οπωσδηποτε γαντια και μασκα στο προσωπο.
> 
> Θελει κατι ακομα η συνταγη για να τα βγαζει γυαλιστερα διαβασα κατι για οξαλικο οξυ αλλα δεν ξερω σε τι ποσοστο να το βαλω.



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον Μάνο.
Βέβαια το θέμα είναι να βρούμε και τα υλικά σε καμιά αποθήκη χημικών, μην τα ψάχνουμε τώρα στο ίντερνετ.
'Stannous chloride' είναι ο χλωριούχος κασσίτερος;

----------


## leosedf

Καλύτερα θα ήταν να τα προμηθευτείς μέσω νετ.
Το είχαμε συζητήσει και παλιότερα μάλιστα κάπου είχα βάλει και τις διάφορες συνταγές. (και για flux)

----------


## Panoss

Για ποιο λόγο; Αποφεύγουν να τα δίνουν λόγω επικινδυνότητας;

----------


## leosedf

Στο θειικό οξύ ίσως σου ζητήσουν να κόψεις τιμολόγιο και σε καταγράψουν εκτός αν βρεις πιο αραιωμένο και βάλεις  πιο πολύ. Κατά τα άλλα είναι θέμα διαθεσιμότητας.

----------


## Panoss

Κωνσταντίνε, στο λινκ που έβαλες προτείνεις υδροχλωρικό οξύ ενώ ο Μάνος θεικό οξύ (Sulfuric acid).
Τι ισχύει τελικά;

----------


## leosedf

Θειικό ίσως είχα μπερδευτεί, δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## mtzag

http://stores.ebay.com/chemdreamland-EU
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stannous-Chl...-/281448181688
Ειναι ενδεικτικα καθως οι πωλητες αλλαζουνε πριν μερικες μερες τα εχει βρει ποιο φτηνα.
Θειικο οξυ δεν χρειαζετε πυκνο και απο υγρα μπαταριας φτανει και περισευει κανει ειναι πολυ ευκολο χημικο να το βρεις και φτηνο εχει και στο ebay αλλα ειναι πανακριβο.
Υπαρχει και συνταγη με σουλφαμικο οξυ σαν αυτη που εχει το seno που ειπε καποιος οτι το βρηκε εδω 3 ευρω το κιλο.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sulphuric-Ni...-/130685786800
Ελλαδα εχει εδω www.kaplanoglou.gr


Βεβαια το συμπερασμα μου απο την διαδικασια ειναι οτι δεν αξιζει καλυτερα να τα σκασεις ποιο χοντρα και να παρεις liquid photoimageable solder mask και να κανεις την μεθοδο enig electroless nickel / imersion gold ωστε να κανεις επαγγελματικες πλακετες. Επισης και τα vias γινονται με τα καταλληλα χημικα. Ακομα δεν εχω δοκιμασει να τα κανω αν και εχω τα χημικα. Για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση ειναι ποιο ευκολη η μεθοδος enig απο την hasl.

To διαλυμα για το ανακατεμα βολευει να το βαλεις σε αδειο κανιστρακι απιονισμενου νερου και το χωνι που ριχνεις μεσα τις σκονες να ειναι απο χαρτι ωστε να παει επιτοπου για πεταμα. Θειουρια χωρις μασκα γυαλια και γαντια μην δοκιμασετε.

----------


## gethag

Κάπου βρήκα και αυτό το pdf αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω που.
Φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον αν και δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα. Αν το  δοκιμάσει κανένας να γράψει εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Fire Doger

Υπάρχει και έτοιμο link.
Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι περιέχει, μόνο την θειουρία.

----------


## kioan



----------


## IRF

> Συμπυκνωση θειικου γινεται με βράσιμο για να εξατμιστεί το νερο. πιο αποδοτικο είναι να γινει σε κενό



Το έχεις κάνει; έχεις το σχετικό εξοπλισμό ή εξοικείωση;ή το αναφέρεις ως κάτι που διάβασες στη θεωρία.Γιατί αν το κάνεις και δεν έχεις την εμπειρία, ισοδυναμεί με* βόλτα σε ηφαίστειο μέσα στη κόλαση σε έκρηξη*, αν κάτι πάει στραβά, και πάει πολλές φορές.Τώρα αν θα γυρίσεις δεν ξέρω.*Μην το σκεφτεί κανένας.* Δεν το τολμούσαν ούτε καθηγητές παν. με εξοικείωση σε απόσταξη υπό κενό σε θειικό οξύ.Όταν  βράζεις το θειικό ο ατμός που σηκώνει είναι εισπνοή και αιμορραγία πνεύμονα, ουρλιαχτά αν πλησιάσει σε μάτια, διάβρωση παντού.Σκοπός μου μόνο να αποτρέψω κάποιο άπειρο μέλος να το  δοκιμάσει.Δεν  χρειάζεται να είναι πυκνό.

----------

Gaou (08-03-19), 

mikemtb (23-10-17)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> http://www.kaplanoglou.gr/greek2/pro...roducts_01.htm
> 
> Μόνο μεγάλες ποσότητες (εκτός αν άλλαξε πολιτική στο εξάμηνο).
> Με επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ και σφραγίδα συμπληρώνεις δήλωση για κάθε επικίνδυνο χημικό την πρώτη φορά που αγοράζεις και την έχουν στο αρχείο τους.



Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο φίλος είχα προμηθευτεί κάποτε 1 λίτρο με πλήρη ανάκριση (καλοπροαίρετη) κλπ για λογαριασμό εταιρείας. Δόθηκαν πλήρη στοιχεία εταιρείας και δικά μου, υπογράφτηκαν υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις κλπ περί γνώσης και συμμόρφωσης με τους κανόνες χειρισμού κλπ και μετά από όλα αυτά μου παρέδωσαν 1 μπουκάλι με το χημικό αυτό. Δεν προτείνω σε κανέναν ερασιτέχνη να δοκιμάσει να το προμηθευτεί από εκεί ή από όποιον σκοπεύει να είναι έστω και λίγο "αποκρυπτικός".... Δουλεύει εξαίρετα !!!! Εδώ το έχω παρακάνει και μαύρισε !!! .... αν βρω τι τύπο βίντεο θέλει θα το δείτε και εσείς !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Εδώ λοιπόν το βίντεο με την περίφημη χημική υγρή επικασσιτέρωση αν και πολύ μαυρισμένο λόγω της απόφασης να "τραβηχτεί" βιντεάκι. 
https://youtu.be/egguh6h6OgI

----------


## IRF

> Ναι ειναι τοξικη η θειουρια εχει LethalDose50 125mg/kg απο το στομα στα ποντικια.
> Μετα που θα την αραιωσεις δεν ειναι τοσο τοξικη.



Προσοχή η τοξικότητα δεν σημαίνει ότι κοιτάζω μόνο LD, είναι μεταλλαξιογόνος ουσία (κοινώς καρκινογόνο). Αρκεί μία φορά να έρθει σε επαφή και τα προβλήματα βγαίνουν μετά από χρόοοοοοοοοονια.Συνδέται με το DNA.Προτιμήστε επικασσιτέρωση με λιωμένο μέταλλο, όπου φυσικά είναι εφικτό.το LD σημαίνει δόση για ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ  θάνατο δεν αφορά καρκινογενέσεις κ.α.*Ειδικά με την θειουρία αν θυμάμαι καλά δρα όπως οι ορμόνες του θυρεοειδούς και εμφανίζει μετά διαταραχές του θυρεοειδούς σε ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ ποσότητες*ΜΑΚΡΙΑ

----------


## nkarama

Υπάρχει κάποια έτοιμη λύση σήμερα για επικασσιτέρωση? Το Senno δεν το έχει πια το ACDC και ο Φανός επίσης δεν έχει κάτι....

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Υπάρχει κάποια έτοιμη λύση σήμερα για επικασσιτέρωση? Το Senno δεν το έχει πια το ACDC και ο Φανός επίσης δεν έχει κάτι....



Αν και πολύ ετεροχρονισμένα. Τυχαία το πετυχα πριν στο ebay και ειπα να σας το δειξω. Ειναι ο μονος με λογικα μεταφορικα οποτε μιας και εχει εκλειψει στην ελλαδα το ετοιμο υγρο Senno ευκαιρια να δοκιμάσουμε την περιφημη επικασσιτερωση με εμβαπτιση. Ειναι η μικρη δοση 45γρμ που φτιαχνει μισο λιτρο διαλυματος αλλα λενε οτι για κανα 6μηνο ή παραπανω αν το εχεις σε σκοτεινο μπουκαλι μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις πολλες φορες ισως και για 10 μικρες πλακετες πριν εξαντληθει ο κασσιτερος του.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Preparation...MAAOSwGUBaRrKj

----------

nkarama (07-03-19)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν και πολύ ετεροχρονισμένα. Τυχαία το πετυχα πριν στο ebay και ειπα να σας το δειξω. Ειναι ο μονος με λογικα μεταφορικα οποτε μιας και εχει εκλειψει στην ελλαδα το ετοιμο υγρο Senno ευκαιρια να δοκιμάσουμε την περιφημη επικασσιτερωση με εμβαπτιση. Ειναι η μικρη δοση 45γρμ που φτιαχνει μισο λιτρο διαλυματος αλλα λενε οτι για κανα 6μηνο ή παραπανω αν το εχεις σε σκοτεινο μπουκαλι μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις πολλες φορες ισως και για 10 μικρες πλακετες πριν εξαντληθει ο κασσιτερος του.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Preparation...MAAOSwGUBaRrKj



Το παράγγειλα απο τους Πολωνούς και ήδη ήρθε, κι έφτιαξα το ένα τρίτο μόνο !!! Δεν έχει άσχημο αποτέλεσμα όταν κολλήσω κιόλας θα το δω καλύτερα. Έκανα δοκιμή σε διάφορες πλακέτες και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα.  
Πλακέτες.jpg

----------


## nkarama

> Το παράγγειλα απο τους Πολωνούς και ήδη ήρθε, κι έφτιαξα το ένα τρίτο μόνο !!! Δεν έχει άσχημο αποτέλεσμα όταν κολλήσω κιόλας θα το δω καλύτερα. Έκανα δοκιμή σε διάφορες πλακέτες και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα.  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77398




Πολύ γρήγορα σου ήρθε... εγώ το παράγγειλα την ίδια μέρα που το έβαλε ο Δημήτρης κα ιακόμα περιμένω....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Πολύ γρήγορα σου ήρθε... εγώ το παράγγειλα την ίδια μέρα που το έβαλε ο Δημήτρης κα ιακόμα περιμένω....



Όντως, νύχτα της 7/3 το ζήτησα και πρωί πρωί της 13/3 μου χτύπησε το κουδούνι .... Ακούς @Panoss ;;;;

----------


## nkarama

> Όντως, νύχτα της 7/3 το ζήτησα και πρωί πρωί της 13/3 μου χτύπησε το κουδούνι .... Ακούς @Panoss ;;;;



Τα έχουν κάνει μαντάρα στα τελωνεία και τα ΕΛΤΑ... Απο Κίνα περιμένω απο τις 20 Ιανουαρίου κάτι ολοκληρωμένα και ακόμα....

----------


## nick1974

> .*Ειδικά με την θειουρία αν θυμάμαι καλά δρα όπως οι ορμόνες του θυρεοειδούς και εμφανίζει μετά διαταραχές του θυρεοειδούς σε ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ ποσότητες*ΜΑΚΡΙΑ



δε θα αμφισβητησω οτι απο καπου ισως εχεις αυτη την πληροφορια,(αν δε την μπερδευεις με καποιο αλλο χημικο) αλλα μιλαμε για υλικο που πουλιεται ως λιπασμα, μεταφερεται χυμα σε ποσοτητες χιλιαδων τονων, φορτωνεται και ξεφορτωνεται με χουφτες χωρις ιδιεταιρες προφυλαξεις (εκτος απο το να μη βρεχει γιατι καταστρεφεται), χρησιμοποιειται στη βιομηχανια τροφημων και για παραγωγη φαρμακων (συντηρητικο ? )και γενικα δεν βλεπω ουτε στο msds να αναφερει καποιο τετοιο κινδυνο ουτε για τη μεταφορα και τη χρηση προτεινονται ιδιετερες προφυλαξεις πλην των τυπικων που γραφονται σε ολα τα λιπασματα.
Δεχομαι πως και για τον αμιαντο δε ξεραμε και μαθαμε, αλλα δε βρηκα καποια σοβαρη επιστημονικη μελλετη που να αναφερει κατι για τη θειουρια (εκτος απο το γνωστο ΥΠΟΠΤΟ για καρκινογεννεση στη χρηση ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΦΙΜΑ, που αναφερεται σε ενα σωρω αλλα πραγματα που χρησιμοποιουνται σε βιομηχανοποιημενα τροφημα) 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paul333

> Προσοχή η τοξικότητα δεν σημαίνει ότι κοιτάζω μόνο LD, είναι μεταλλαξιογόνος ουσία (κοινώς καρκινογόνο). Αρκεί μία φορά να έρθει σε επαφή και τα προβλήματα βγαίνουν μετά από χρόοοοοοοοοονια.Συνδέται με το DNA.Προτιμήστε επικασσιτέρωση με λιωμένο μέταλλο, όπου φυσικά είναι εφικτό.το LD σημαίνει δόση για ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ  θάνατο δεν αφορά καρκινογενέσεις κ.α.*Ειδικά με την θειουρία αν θυμάμαι καλά δρα όπως οι ορμόνες του θυρεοειδούς και εμφανίζει μετά διαταραχές του θυρεοειδούς σε ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ ποσότητες*ΜΑΚΡΙΑ



Kαι καποιος εδω στο forum ηταν λεει νοσηλευτης και μας ελεγε οτι και το πρεντιντρολ ειναι αθωο!!!Το ποσο αθωο ειναι αραγε να το ξερεις ενας απλος νοσηλευτης! για αυτο εκανα ιωδιο για να χτυπησω τον τοξικο θυροειδη και να ξανα η ενδοκρινολογος μου λεει δεν σε επιασε η πρωτη δοση κανε και δευτερη αντε ξανα κορτιζονες και ξανα απο την αρχη.Και μεσα σε εξι μηνες να χασεις 30κιλα δεν ειναι και φυσιολογικο αλλα αυτα ειναι δικα μου για αυτο μαγκες ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.

----------


## Panoss

> Όντως, νύχτα της 7/3 το ζήτησα και πρωί πρωί της 13/3 μου χτύπησε το κουδούνι .... Ακούς @Panoss ;;;;




Τι έγινε; Γιατί δεν μπαναρίστηκε ο κύριος; :Cursing:  Τίποτα δεν δουλεύει εδώ μέσα! Ελληνικό δημόσιο καταντήσαμε...
Αυτομπαναρίσου ως ένδειξη σεβασμού και, λίγης έστω, συμπόνοιας προς το λαό.
(μη φοβάσαι...θα τα κανονίσω εγώ με τον ταχυδρόμο σου και τότε...τέρμα τα πακετάκια από Κίνα...)

----------


## leosedf

Περιντρόλ είναι οξυζενέ, αν το αναμείξεις με μαγειρική σόδα έκανες οδοντόκρεμα...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Kαι καποιος εδω στο forum ηταν λεει νοσηλευτης και μας ελεγε οτι και το πρεντιντρολ ειναι αθωο!!!Το ποσο αθωο ειναι αραγε να το ξερεις ενας απλος νοσηλευτης! για αυτο εκανα ιωδιο για να χτυπησω τον τοξικο θυροειδη και να ξανα η ενδοκρινολογος μου λεει δεν σε επιασε η πρωτη δοση κανε και δευτερη αντε ξανα κορτιζονες και ξανα απο την αρχη.Και μεσα σε εξι μηνες να χασεις 30κιλα δεν ειναι και φυσιολογικο αλλα αυτα ειναι δικα μου για αυτο μαγκες ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.



Όντως, έτσι είναι, έχω δει δηλητηρίαση και από νεράκι. Αν πιείς 5-6 λίτρα για 2-3 μέρες νοσηλευεσαι με ηλεκτρολυτική διαταραχή είτε στην παθολογική είτε στην ψυχιατρική. Και με τη φωτιά το ίδιο, μπορεί να ζεσταθείς μπορεί και να πάρεις φωτιά ολόκληρος .... Εξαρτάται πως θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις όλα !!!
Όσο για το περιντρολ μόνο αυτό δεν έχω εννοήσει. Αν δεν ξέρουμε ανάγνωση, για να κατανοήσουμε, ούτε την Αγία γραφή δεν πρέπει να διαβάζουμε ....

----------


## paul333

> Περιντρόλ είναι οξυζενέ, αν το αναμείξεις με μαγειρική σόδα έκανες οδοντόκρεμα...



Αμα το βαλεις και μεσα στο γαλατακι το πρωι ερχεσε στα ισα σου χαχαχαχα!! :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Αν είναι το φαρμακευτικό 3% δε θα καταλάβεις τίποτα.
Αν είναι 70% βιομηχανικό θα ψοφήσεις, αν είναι 90% και λίγο παραπάνω είναι για πυραύλους.

Μόνο το 3% είναι διαθέσιμο παντού και το 30% σε καταστήματα χημικών.

Οπότε πόσες πιθανότητες έχεις να πάθεις κάτι.

----------


## nick1974

> Όντως, έτσι είναι, έχω δει δηλητηρίαση και από νεράκι. Αν πιείς 5-6 λίτρα για 2-3 μέρες νοσηλευεσαι με ηλεκτρολυτική διαταραχή είτε στην παθολογική είτε στην ψυχιατρική. Και με τη φωτιά το ίδιο, μπορεί να ζεσταθείς μπορεί και να πάρεις φωτιά ολόκληρος .... Εξαρτάται πως θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις όλα !!!
> Όσο για το περιντρολ μόνο αυτό δεν έχω εννοήσει. Αν δεν ξέρουμε ανάγνωση, για να κατανοήσουμε, ούτε την Αγία γραφή δεν πρέπει να διαβάζουμε ....



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ, το καθε τι μπορει να ειναι τροφιμο η φαρμακο η δηλητηριο *αναλογα την ποσοτητα.* 
6-8 λιτρα νερο btw υπο καποιες συνθηκες μπορει να σε στειλει να δεις τα ραδικια αναποδα.





> Kαι καποιος εδω στο forum ηταν λεει νοσηλευτης και μας ελεγε οτι και το πρεντιντρολ ειναι αθωο!!!Το ποσο αθωο ειναι αραγε να το ξερεις ενας απλος νοσηλευτης! για αυτο εκανα ιωδιο για να χτυπησω τον τοξικο θυροειδη και να ξανα η ενδοκρινολογος μου λεει δεν σε επιασε η πρωτη δοση κανε και δευτερη αντε ξανα κορτιζονες και ξανα απο την αρχη.Και μεσα σε εξι μηνες να χασεις 30κιλα δεν ειναι και φυσιολογικο αλλα αυτα ειναι δικα μου για αυτο μαγκες ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.



δεν καταλαβα τι σχεση εχει το ραδιοενεργο ιωδιο με τον οξυζενε (περιντρολ)... κι ολα αυτα με τη λειτουργια του θυροειδη και την κορτιζονη...  :Confused1: 
Μηπως εχουμε μπερδεψει λιγακι τη βουρτσα με την ακατανομαστη? Σε λιγο θα βγει και κανενας αντιεμβολιαστης να πει οτι αν σουταρεις χλωρινη στη φλεβα πεθαινεις αρα τα εμβολια προκαλουν ηλεκτροπληξια!!!!

----------


## paul333

δεν εχουμε μπερδεψει τιποτα φιλαρακι απλος εκανα ενα post να προσεχουμε οταν ασχολουμαστε με χημικα 
αλλα επειδη σε αυτην την ζωη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ πινουν ξινογαλα τους ενοχλει 
επειδη θεωρουν οτι ειναι εκτος θεματος ενταξει ρε μαγκες δεν θα το ξανακανουμε.

Το προβλημα το εχω εγω αλλα καποιοι ενοχλουνται το θεμα ειναι παλιο εχει να κανει με τον νοσηλευτη που το παιζει κουτοπονηρος.

----------


## nick1974

> Το προβλημα το εχω εγω αλλα καποιοι ενοχλουνται το θεμα ειναι παλιο εχει να κανει με τον νοσηλευτη που το παιζει κουτοπονηρος.



ουτε ξινιλα ουτε τιποτα, αλλα ολα αυτα ηταν εντελως ασχετα μεταξυ τους... τεσπα, ο νοσηλευτης απ οτι καταλαβα ειπε πως το περιντρολ δεν ειναι κατι κακο, οπως και δεν ειναι. Ειναι οξυζενε σε περιεκτικοτητα 36% και το οξυζενε που παιρνεις απ το φαρμακειο το αραιωνουν με wfi 1:10 για να στο πουλησουν, ενω ο νοσηλευτης το γνωριζει γιατι το χρησιμοποιει σε αυτη την αραιωση για αποστειρωση.
Οτι ειναι καυστικο σε αυτη την περιεκτικοτητα δεν αντιλεγει κανεις, η οτι δεν κανει να το χρησιμοποιησεις για ...κολλυριο αλλα τι σχεση εχουν οι επικινδυνοτητες και οι τοξικοτητες?

----------


## nkarama

> Το παράγγειλα απο τους Πολωνούς και ήδη ήρθε, κι έφτιαξα το ένα τρίτο μόνο !!! Δεν έχει άσχημο αποτέλεσμα όταν κολλήσω κιόλας θα το δω καλύτερα. Έκανα δοκιμή σε διάφορες πλακέτες και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα.  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77398



Κολλάει τίποτε πάνω σε αυτό? μισή ώρα τώρα παιδεύομαι και έχω κάνει 6 κολλήσεις μόνο. Δεν "πιάνει" η κόλληση με τίποτε πάνω του... Ανέβασα/κατέβασα θερμοκρασία στο κολλητήρι αλλά τίποτα.
Μαυρίζει αλλά δεν κολλάει.

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ ακόμη χρησιμοποιώ Rosol 3 πάντως.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Κολλάει τίποτε πάνω σε αυτό? μισή ώρα τώρα παιδεύομαι και έχω κάνει 6 κολλήσεις μόνο. Δεν "πιάνει" η κόλληση με τίποτε πάνω του... Ανέβασα/κατέβασα θερμοκρασία στο κολλητήρι αλλά τίποτα.
> Μαυρίζει αλλά δεν κολλάει.



Ti ακριβώς έκανες ;;; Το διέλυσες με όσο χεστό νερό λέει ;;; Το άφησες να παγώσει και μετά έβαλες την πλακέτα μέσα ;;; Τώρα κολλάς και δεν πιάνει η κόλληση ;;; τι γίνετα ακριβώς ;;; Επειδή κι εγώ το πρωί δούλευα πανω σε μια ειχα κάτι τετοια προβληματάκια αλλά έχω θέμα με τις μύτες των κολλητηριών μου ......

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εγώ ακόμη χρησιμοποιώ Rosol 3 πάντως.



Δημήτρη, με το Rosol  φουρνίζεις την πλακέτα ;;; πασπαλισμένη με αυτό ;;; Για θύμισέ μου ....

----------


## nkarama

> Ti ακριβώς έκανες ;;; Το διέλυσες με όσο χεστό νερό λέει ;;; Το άφησες να παγώσει και μετά έβαλες την πλακέτα μέσα ;;; Τώρα κολλάς και δεν πιάνει η κόλληση ;;; τι γίνετα ακριβώς ;;; Επειδή κι εγώ το πρωί δούλευα πανω σε μια ειχα κάτι τετοια προβληματάκια αλλά έχω θέμα με τις μύτες των κολλητηριών μου ......



Ναι, διέλυσα ένα φακελάκι των 45g σε 500ml νερό γύρω στους 80 βαθμούς. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το άφησα να παγώσει τελείως όπως λένε οι οδηγίες (το πρόσεξα εκ των υστέρων) αλλά έριξα την πλακέτα μέσα μετά απο κανα 15λεπτό... Ηταν ακόμα ζεστό το νερό, καμμιά 60αριά βαθμοί τουλάχιστον.
Παρατήρηση πρώτη: έκανε πολύ μα πολύ ώρα να φτιαχτεί η πλακέτα. Το είχα αφήσει περίπου 4 ώρες.... Ενώ με το SENO σε 5 λεπτά είχα έτοιμο ένα αρκετά καλό στρώμα.
Παρατήρηση δεύτερη: έριξα μέσα μια πλακέτα όταν πλέον το υγρό ήταν κρύο (το είχα βγάλει και στο μπαλκόνι). Μετά 1 ώρα δεν είχε καταφέρει να κάνει τίποτα στην δεύτερη πλακέτα...

Θα δοκιμάσω και άλλο φακελάκι να δω τι γίνετε αλλά μάλλον πάει για πεταμα.... Καλύτερα σκέτος χαλκός και μετά Plastic...

ΥΓ: το δοκίμασα και με το antex και πάλι τα ίδια. Και με δύο μύτες απο το Hakko. Στους 350 μετά 375 και μετά 390 βαθμούς.

----------


## mtzag

Εγω εχω φτιαξει τη μιξη που ειχα πει χρονια πριν και κανει επικσιτερωση αμεσως μολις βουτηξεις το χαλκο. Αλλα το στρωμα της ειναι πολυ λεπτο και δεν κραταει πολυ καιρο. Καλυτερα ειναι με λιωμενη κολληση hasl. Αμα μεινει το υγρο πολυ καιρο ξεθυμαινει και δεν κανει τιποτα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ναι, διέλυσα ένα φακελάκι των 45g σε 500ml νερό γύρω στους 80 βαθμούς. 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το άφησα να παγώσει τελείως όπως λένε οι οδηγίες (το πρόσεξα εκ των υστέρων) αλλά έριξα την πλακέτα μέσα μετά απο κανα 15λεπτό... Ηταν ακόμα ζεστό το νερό, καμμιά 60αριά βαθμοί τουλάχιστον.
> Παρατήρηση πρώτη: έκανε πολύ μα πολύ ώρα να φτιαχτεί η πλακέτα. Το είχα αφήσει περίπου 4 ώρες.... Ενώ με το SENO σε 5 λεπτά είχα έτοιμο ένα αρκετά καλό στρώμα.
> Παρατήρηση δεύτερη: έριξα μέσα μια πλακέτα όταν πλέον το υγρό ήταν κρύο (το είχα βγάλει και στο μπαλκόνι). Μετά 1 ώρα δεν είχε καταφέρει να κάνει τίποτα στην δεύτερη πλακέτα...
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω και άλλο φακελάκι να δω τι γίνετε αλλά μάλλον πάει για πεταμα.... Καλύτερα σκέτος χαλκός και μετά Plastic...
> 
> ΥΓ: το δοκίμασα και με το antex και πάλι τα ίδια. Και με δύο μύτες απο το Hakko. Στους 350 μετά 375 και μετά 390 βαθμούς.



Αν και δεν το εχω μπροστά μου τώρα, νομίζω το αραίωσες υπερβολικά !!!! Απο μνημης θυμάμαι ότι ήταν περίπου 1gr/ 1ml νερού !!!! 

...... όσο για την πλαστικοποίηση .... όταν είναι απόλυτα έτοιμη η πλακέτα της ρίχνω ένα πέρασμα με ένα σπρέυ βερνίκι άχρωμο ή στερεωτικό για ζωγραφική στην πλευρά του χαλκού ... και κούκλα η Μαρίτσα .... !!!!!!

----------


## nkarama

Και εγώ δεν το είχα μπροστά μου όταν το έγραφα, αλλά το ένα φακελάκι λέει 500ml αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## nick1974

> ...... όσο για την πλαστικοποίηση .... όταν είναι απόλυτα έτοιμη η πλακέτα της ρίχνω ένα πέρασμα με ένα σπρέυ βερνίκι άχρωμο ή στερεωτικό για ζωγραφική στην πλευρά του χαλκού ... και κούκλα η Μαρίτσα .... !!!!!!



στερεωτικο για ζωγραφικη αν εννωεις το φιξατιφ (που χρησιμοποιουμε στο καρβουνο και τα παστελ) ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν κανει για αυτη τη χρηση, οχι οτι προκαλει κατι κακο η οτι εχει αγωγιμοτητα, αλλα η αραιωση του ειναι τετοια που αν την ξεματιαζες θα χες καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.
Το παραδοσιακο φιξατιφ ειναι 2%  κρυσταλικη batavia damar διαλυμενη σε καποιο αιθεριο ελαιο (παραδοσιακα χρησιμοποιουταν νεφτι ενω σημερα χρησιμοποιουνται ευρεως πτητικα παραγωγα της ναφθας, και πιθανο και σε πολλα φιξατιφ του εμποριου να εχει αντικατασταθει και η δαμμαρη με καποια συνθετικη ριτηνη, αλλα η αραιωση παραμενει. επισεις η συνταγες της εποχης του Ρουμπενς αναφερουν και λιγο κερι μελισσας για να μην υπαρχει πιθανοτητα γυαλισματος, αλλα παλι σε αραιωση τεραστια).
Ο λογος της τετοιας αραιωσης ειναι οτι αν καποιος χρησιμοποιησει σε παστελ πιο συμπηκνωμενο βερνικι τα χρωματα αλοιωνονται (στο καρβουνο και βερνικι ματ απ το χρωματοπωλειο να ριξεις δεν τρεχει και τιποτα και παλια ειχα δοκιμασει και λακ μαλιων που δημιουργουσε μια ομορφη κιτρινιλα κι εδινε μια φινετσα σαν πατινα αναπαλαιωσης).
Γενικα καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιουνται βερνικια που προοριζονται για μονωση γιατι αποτελουνται απο μιγματα συνθετικων αλκυδικων ριτηνων που εχουν φτιαχτει ακριβως για αυτο το σκοπο και εχουν επι πλεον μονωτικες ιδιοτητες σε σχεση με βερνικια οτι να ναι, ομως αν δε σε ενδιαφερει και πολυ αυτο επειδη οι τασεις σου ειναι χαμηλες και θες απλα να προστατεψεις την πλακετα σου, ενα οποιοδηποτε αλκυδικο η ακρυλικο βερνικι σε σπρει απ το χρωματοπωλειο ειναι και οικονομικοτερο και κλασεις ανωτερο απ το φιξατιφ.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

@Nick1974 στις πειραματικές, προτιμώ το ξεμάτιασμα ....

----------


## nick1974

> @Nick1974 στις πειραματικές, προτιμώ το ξεμάτιασμα ....



Δημητρη το φιξατιφ δεν προσφερει ΚΑΜΙΑ προστασια πανω στο βακελιτη.
στο χαρτι προσφερει απλως λογο προσφυσης, και λογο οτι το καρβουνο η τα παστελ ειναι απλη σκονη.
Σε βακελιτη και γενικα γυαλιστερες επιφανειες ειναι απλα σα να μην εβαλες τιποτα. (η τεσπα σαν να εβαλες κατι που αποτελειται απο σχεδον τιποτα) οποτε ψιλοαχρηστο το βλεπω.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

